# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  رأي الشيخ البراك في : طلب التوقيع على الكتاب من المؤلف

## عبد الرحمن السديس

ما حكم ما يفعله بعض الناس من التوقيع على الكتب ويكتب عليها إهداء للراغبين في ذلك ؟

الحمد لله. ما يفعله بعض المؤلفين من التوقيع على نسخ من تأليفهم بطلب من ملاكها ظاهرة جديدة وهي لا شك وافدة وليس لها معنى معقول، فليست النسخ المراد التوقيع عليها هدية من المؤلف فيوقع عليها للدلالة على ذلك، بل نسخة الكتاب مملوكة لطالب التوقيع، فلا يظهر لهذا التوقيع وجه إلا التقليد فيما لا معنى له، وكأن الذين يفعلون ذلك يتبركون بوضع المؤلف اسمه على نسخهم وهذا مستبعد إلا أن يكون المؤلف ممن يعتقد فيه على طريقة الصوفية. ولكن الذي يظهر أن التوقيع لا يطلب من كل مؤلف بل ممن له شهرة ليفخر بذلك طالب التوقيع، أو يكون المؤلف محبوباً له فيكون ذلك التوقيع ذكرى، ومن المعلوم أن التنافس في طلب التوقيع من المؤلف قد يورثه عجباً. وبناء على ما سبق فأقل أحوال مثل هذا الفعل الكراهة لما فيه من التشبه، ولأنه لا معنى له، ولما قد يورث المؤلف في نفسه، وكذا طالب التوقيع من تعظيم للمؤلف والنسخة الموقع عليها. والله أعلم.
http://www.islamlight.net/index.php?...1454&Itemid=35

----------


## ابن طالب

بارك الله فيك شيخنا عبد الرحمن 
وجزا الله شيخنا البراك خيرا

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جَزَاكُم اللَّـهُ خَيْرًا ،ونَفَعَ بِشَيْخِنا العَلَّامَةِ عَبْدِ الرَّحمنِ البَرَّاك.

----------


## التقرتي

أليست تقليدا للكفار ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الشيخ الفاضل ..

الأصل في التوقيع أنه رفع لقيمة النسخة المقتناة بتوقيع المؤلف عليها ..والنسخ الموقع عليها تزداد قيمتها السوقية بمرور الزمن ..

ومن جهة أخرى هل تكون من مصادر فخر مشتري النسخة؟؟

نعم.

ولكنه فخر من قبيل العادة كما يفتخر بأنه تناول الطعام مع الشيخ البراك مثلاً..

وهذه معاني يراعيها الناس في عاداتهم وليس فيها منافاة للشرع...

والله أعلم..

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> ما حكم ما يفعله بعض الناس من التوقيع على الكتب ويكتب عليها إهداء للراغبين في ذلك ؟
> 
> الحمد لله. ما يفعله بعض المؤلفين من التوقيع على نسخ من تأليفهم بطلب من ملاكها ظاهرة جديدة وهي لا شك وافدة وليس لها معنى معقول، فليست النسخ المراد التوقيع عليها هدية من المؤلف فيوقع عليها للدلالة على ذلك، بل نسخة الكتاب مملوكة لطالب التوقيع، فلا يظهر لهذا التوقيع وجه إلا التقليد فيما لا معنى له، وكأن الذين يفعلون ذلك يتبركون بوضع المؤلف اسمه على نسخهم وهذا مستبعد إلا أن يكون المؤلف ممن يعتقد فيه على طريقة الصوفية. ولكن الذي يظهر أن التوقيع لا يطلب من كل مؤلف بل ممن له شهرة ليفخر بذلك طالب التوقيع، أو يكون المؤلف محبوباً له فيكون ذلك التوقيع ذكرى، ومن المعلوم أن التنافس في طلب التوقيع من المؤلف قد يورثه عجباً. وبناء على ما سبق فأقل أحوال مثل هذا الفعل الكراهة لما فيه من التشبه، ولأنه لا معنى له، ولما قد يورث المؤلف في نفسه، وكذا طالب التوقيع من تعظيم للمؤلف والنسخة الموقع عليها. والله أعلم.
> http://www.islamlight.net/index.php?...1454&itemid=35


جزى الله الشيخ خيرًا، ولكنَّه بالغ في التشديد والإنكار، مع أن معظم الجوانب التي أشار إليها غير مسلَّمة:
* فالمؤلف لا يكتب إهداء على النسخ المشتراة ونما يوقع فقط
* والقصد الأول هو ترويج الكتاب وتشجيع المبيعات كما هو مشاهد في معارض الكتب
* وأما التبرك الصوفي فغير وارد البتة (في الأحوال المعتادة لهذا العمل)
* وحب الشهرة والصدارة غريزة إنسانية، حتى عند اكثر العلماء والمشايخ.
* واما التقليد فصحيح لأول نظرة، ولكن علماءنا إلى الآن يجيزون الناس برواية جميع مصنفاتهم ومروياتهم، وهو ضرب من التوقيع لهم!
... إلخ

----------


## التقرتي

> .
> * واما التقليد فصحيح لأول نظرة، ولكن علماءنا إلى الآن يجيزون الناس برواية جميع مصنفاتهم ومروياتهم، وهو ضرب من التوقيع لهم!
> ... إلخ



هيهات هيهات ان يكون ضربا من التوقيع فهناك فرق واضح  بين الإجازة لمن تعرفه و التوقيع لمن لا تعرفه بل هو عمل من عمل الكفار.


هو تقليد للكفار و هذا كاف لمنعه و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

نعم فيه معنى التقليد ولكنه تقليد في أمر ليس من أمور الدين والتعبد..وإنما في أمر العادات وهي عادة ليست من خصائصهم الآن ومادامت ليست من خصائصهم فقد خرجت عن التشبه ..وإلا فكثير من عادات الناس اليوم أصولها من هناك لعلة الغلبة الحضارية..

وهي عادة تسويقية كما قلت وما كان من هذا الباب (عادات البيع والشراء والتسويق والمعاملة )فلا يمنع التشبه به إلا في حالات خاصة جداً..

----------


## التقرتي

> نعم فيه معنى التقليد ولكنه تقليد في أمر ليس من أمور الدين والتعبد..وإنما في أمر العادات وهي عادة ليست من خصائصهم الآن ومادامت ليست من خصائصهم فقد خرجت عن التشبه ..وإلا فكثير من عادات الناس اليوم أصولها من هناك لعلة الغلبة الحضارية..
> 
> وهي عادة تسويقية كما قلت وما كان من هذا الباب (عادات البيع والشراء والتسويق والمعاملة )فلا يمنع التشبه به إلا في حالات خاصة جداً..



ارجو انك تكون مازحا اخي في كلامك فهو تقليد في ما لا فائدة فيه و لا دخل له بالعادات فمتى بدأ الكتاب يوقعون الا من عهد قريب فقط !!! فكيف اصبحت عادة و هل العادة تدخل فيما لا فائدة فيه !!!


لا بد من منعه فهو مضيعة للوقت و من باب تعظيم الاشخاص. بل فاعله لا يؤخد عنه العلم ابدا.

قد اصاب الشيخ في فتواه و اظنه انه لم يشدد  و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك ..

العادات هي ضد العبادات ولكل منهما حكم في الشرع على اختلاف أبوابه...

فالعبادات يُمنع من التشبه فيها مطلقاً..

أما العادات فيجوز التشبه فيها مالم تكن شعاراً لهم يمتازون به..

والتوقيع على الكتب وقيمته والحرص عليه عمره ما يقرب من ثمانين عاماً...

----------


## التقرتي

> بارك الله فيك ..
> 
> العادات هي ضد العبادات ولكل منهما حكم في الشرع على اختلاف أبوابه...
> 
> فالعبادات يُمنع من التشبه فيها مطلقاً..
> 
> أما العادات فيجوز التشبه فيها مالم تكن شعاراً لهم يمتازون به..
> 
> والتوقيع على الكتب وقيمته والحرص عليه عمره ما يقرب من ثمانين عاماً...



هات دليلك انه يقارب ثمانين عاما اي اناس يقفون في طابور و يطلبون من المؤلف التوقيع.

انظر كلام الشيخ 


> ما يفعله بعض المؤلفين من التوقيع على نسخ من تأليفهم بطلب من ملاكها ظاهرة جديدة


هذا ما يؤكد ا يضا انها ليست عادة و انما اخذوها من الغرب و لا ادري ما الغاية من التوقيع !!!!! الا مضيعة الوقت و حب الظهور

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أخذوها من الغرب هذه لا ينافي أنها عادة حتى تقول أنت :




> هذا ما يؤكد ا يضا انها ليست عادة و انما اخذوها من الغرب


أما الذي له أكثر من ثمانين عاماً فهو الحرص على النسخ الموقع عليها وأهمية هذا التوقيع في تميز النسخة...أما الطوابير وغيرها فشيء خارج...

وكونها لا فائدة لها ومضيعة للوقت فهذا رأي ويعارضه رأي غيره ولهذه التوقيعات فوائد عند من يطلبها ذكرتُ أنا منها اثنان :

1- ارتفاع قيمة النسخة عند البيع.

2- الفخر بمقابلة المؤلف وتوقيعه وهو فخر غير ممنوع وله نظائر في واقعنا لا يحرمها أحد.

----------


## التقرتي

> أخذوها من الغرب هذه لا ينافي أنها عادة حتى تقول أنت :
> 
> 
> 
> أما الذي له أكثر من ثمانين عاماً فهو الحرص على النسخ الموقع عليها وأهمية هذا التوقيع في تميز النسخة...أما الطوابير وغيرها فشيء خارج...
> 
> وكونها لا فائدة لها ومضيعة للوقت فهذا رأي ويعارضه رأي غيره ولهذه التوقيعات فوائد عند من يطلبها ذكرتُ أنا منها اثنان :
> 
> 1- ارتفاع قيمة النسخة عند البيع.
> ...



و هذا ما يؤكد فسادها الفخر !!! اليس هذا قرينا للعجب و الخيلاء 


اما قولك ان هذا رأي فاقول لك لا هذا رأي الشيخ فهو احب لنا من رأيك فان وجدت رأي شيخ اخر بعكس رأيه ربما قلنا هذا رأي و ذالك رأي اما غير ذلك فرأي الشيخ احب الينا من رأيك اخي

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

1- ما كان أحب إليك أو إلى غيرك لا صلة له بما نحن فيه إنما أبين أن كلام الشيخ عن أنه لا فائدة من طلب التوقيع = هو ظن منه هو حفظه الله وليس شيئاً قاطعاً يصلح لبناء الأحكام عليه بناء يرفع النزاع..

2- لا علاقة للفخر بما ذكر بالعجب و....وإنما نهينا عن أجناس معينة من الفخر وعن فخر يؤدي إلى محظور أما مطلق الفخر فليس مما يحرم ...وأنا أفتخر أني هاتفت الشيخ البراك يوماً وأفتخر أني لقيتُ فلاناً من أهل العلم يوماً وأفتخر أن الشيخ الفلاني أعطاني نسخة هدية من الكتاب الفلاني يوماً وأفتخر أنه الشيخ الفلاني وقع لي على نسخته من الكتاب الفلاني...وليس في كل ذلك ما يُمنع مالم يخالطه محرم آخر..

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

هل طلب علو الإسناد شبيه بطلب التوقيع ؟ 
ربما .
وينازع في هذا ؛ أن الأول لا يجري فيه زيادة ثمن كما هو حال الثاني؛ فعندما تكون النسخة موقعة من مؤلفها فسيرتفع سعرها، وقد يجاوز المعقول .
هل يمنع ذلك من أجل أن لايرتفع سعر الكتاب عن حدِّه المشروع ؟ 
لا أدري .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

لا ..

فسعر الكتاب شيء نسبي ..أضف إلى ذلك أن الذي ارتفع ثمنه هو نسخة واحدة لا الكتاب نفسه..

----------


## التقرتي

> 1- ما كان أحب إليك أو إلى غيرك لا صلة له بما نحن فيه إنما أبين أن كلام الشيخ عن أنه لا فائدة من طلب التوقيع = هو ظن منه هو حفظه الله وليس شيئاً قاطعاً يصلح لبناء الأحكام عليه بناء يرفع النزاع..
> 
> 2- لا علاقة للفخر بما ذكر بالعجب و....وإنما نهينا عن أجناس معينة من الفخر وعن فخر يؤدي إلى محظور أما مطلق الفخر فليس مما يحرم ...وأنا أفتخر أني هاتفت الشيخ البراك يوماً وأفتخر أني لقيتُ فلاناً من أهل العلم يوماً وأفتخر أن الشيخ الفلاني أعطاني نسخة هدية من الكتاب الفلاني يوماً وأفتخر أنه الشيخ الفلاني وقع لي على نسخته من الكتاب الفلاني...وليس في كل ذلك ما يُمنع مالم يخالطه محرم آخر..


اذن ما ظنه الشيخ نحن له مستيقنون و اما الافتخار بمكالمة الشيوخ فما اسوءها عادة فهذا العجب نفسه

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بالعكس بل هي من الفخر بمعرفة الصالحين جعلنا الله وإياك منهم...فإذا قادت إلى العجب حرمت وإلا بقيت على الإباحة لعدم الدليل الشرعي المانع..

----------


## التقرتي

> بالعكس بل هي من الفخر بمعرفة الصالحين جعلنا الله وإياك منهم...فإذا قادت إلى العجب حرمت وإلا بقيت على الإباحة لعدم الدليل الشرعي المانع..



السنن الكبرى للبيهقي  - كتاب السير
 جماع أبواب السير -  باب الخيلاء في الحرب
 حديث:‏17184‏ 
 أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله الحافظ ، ثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب , ثنا محمد بن إسحاق ، ثنا أبان ، ثنا يحيى بن أبي كثير ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم ، عن ابن جابر بن عتيك ، عن جابر بن عتيك  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن من الغيرة ما يحبها الله ومنها ما يبغض الله , فأما الغيرة التي يحب الله فالغيرة في الريبة , وأما الغيرة التي يبغض فالغيرة في غير ريبة , وأما الخيلاء التي يحبها الله فاختيال الرجل بنفسه عند القتال واختياله عند الصدقة , والخيلاء التي يبغض الله فاختيال الرجل بنفسه في الفخر والخيلاء


مسند أحمد بن حنبل  - مسند الأنصار
 حديث جابر بن عتيك - حديث:‏23140‏ 
 حدثنا عبد الصمد ، حدثنا حرب يعني ابن شداد ، حدثنا يحيى يعني ابن أبي كثير ، حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم القرشي ، حدثني ابن جابر بن عتيك ، أن أباه أخبره  ، وكان أبوه من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن من الغيرة " فذكر معناه وقال : " الخيلاء التي يحب الله اختيال الرجل في القتال ، واختياله في الصدقة ، والخيلاء التي يبغض الله الخيلاء في البغي " أو قال : " في الفخر "

مسند أحمد بن حنبل  - مسند الأنصار
 حديث جابر بن عتيك - حديث:‏23142‏ 
 حدثنا إسماعيل ، حدثنا الحجاج بن أبي عثمان ، حدثنا يحيى بن أبي كثير ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم ، أن ابن جابر بن عتيك ، حدثه عن أبيه  ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن من الغيرة ما يحب الله ، ومنها ما يبغض الله ، ومن الخيلاء ما يحب الله ، ومنها ما يبغض الله ، فالغيرة التي يحب الله الغيرة في الريبة ، والغيرة التي يبغض الله الغيرة في غير ريبة ، والخيلاء التي يحب الله اختيال العبد بنفسه لله عند القتال ، واختياله بالصدقة ، والخيلاء التي يبغض الله الخيلاء في الفخر والكبر " أو كالذي قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


مسند أحمد بن حنبل  - مسند الأنصار
 حديث جابر بن عتيك - حديث:‏23144‏ 
 حدثنا عفان ، حدثنا أبان ، حدثنا يحيى بن أبي كثير ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث ، عن ابن جابر بن عتيك ، عن جابر بن عتيك  ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن من الغيرة ما يحب الله ومنها ما يبغض الله ، وإن من الخيلاء ما يحب الله ، ومنها ما يبغض الله ، وأما الغيرة التي يحب الله فالغيرة التي في الريبة ، وأما الغيرة التي يبغض الله فالغيرة في غير الريبة ، وأما الخيلاء التي يحب الله فاختيال الرجل بنفسه عند القتال ، واختياله عند الصدقة ، والخيلاء التي يبغض الله فاختيال الرجل في الفخر والبغي "


مسند ابن أبي شيبة  - جابر بن عتيك الأنصاري رضي الله عنه
 حديث:‏898‏ 
 نا محمد بن بشر ، قال : نا حجاج بن أبي عثمان ، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم ، عن ابن عتيك الأنصاري ، عن أبيه ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من الغيرة ما يحب الله ، ومن الغيرة ما يبغض الله ، وإن من الخيلاء ما يحب الله ومنها ما يبغض الله ، فأما الغيرة التي يحب الله ، فالغيرة في غير الريبة ، وأما الخيلاء التي يبغض الله ، فالخيلاء في الفخر والبغي "

----------


## أشجعي

والله ليس هذا أبو فهر الذي أعرف!!!
وعلى أي حال قلت:



> أما العادات فيجوز التشبه فيها مالم تكن شعاراً لهم يمتازون به..


وقلت:



> وهي عادة ليست من خصائصهم الآن ومادامت ليست من خصائصهم فقد خرجت عن التشبه


وأقول لا يوجد شيء يطالعنا فيه الغرب إلا وقلدناهم, ولا نستطيع حصر "الجحور" العديدة التي دخلناها ورائهم,
واذا كان المعيار كثرة المقلدين بحيث أنها خرجت من دائرة "خصوصيتهم" اذا لن نجد شيء يسمى "التشبه بالكفار".
لأنه قد خرج من خصوصياتهم الينا.

أم ما رأيك شيخي؟

ثم العجب والفخر الذي تكلم عنه الشيخ البراك هو التنافس على طلب التوقيع والمباهاة به امام الأقران فقال:



> ومن المعلوم أن التنافس في طلب التوقيع من المؤلف قد يورثه عجباً

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

ليس في هذه الأخبار ما ينافي ما ذكرته فأنا لم أنف الخيلاء والعجب يدخلان الفخر وأنه قد يصل الفخر بصاحبه لهما ...المهم أصل الفخر هل هو ممنوع..

لا دليل على ذلك..

المباهاة أمام الأقران في أمور الدنيا لا تذم مالم يصاحبها عجب أو خيلاء

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعطى أبا سفيان ما يرضي فخره لما قيل له إن أبا سفيان يحب الفخر..ولو كان مطلق الفخر ممنوعاً لرده..

وضابط التشبه في العادات ألا تكون العادة شعاراً مختصاً بهم..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

والمسألة اجتهادية..

----------


## التقرتي

> والمسألة اجتهادية..


لم ننكر ذلك اخي الا اننا طلبنا منك قولا مخالفا من احد العلماء لو امكن ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

لماذا هذا ليس شرطاً للتباحث في هذا الجنس من مسائل العلم..وإلا لطلبنا سلفاً للشيخ في المسألة..فالتوقي  ع قديم ولم ينكره ابن باز ولا ابن عثيمين ولا الألباني و...

فل هذا يمنع صحة قول الشيخ؟؟

وهل هذا الجنس من المسائل لا يتكلم فيه إلا كبار العلماء كالبراك

يعني زي الجهاد والدماء؟؟

----------


## التقرتي

> لماذا هذا ليس شرطاً للتباحث في هذا الجنس من مسائل العلم..وإلا لطلبنا سلفاً للشيخ في المسألة..فالتوقي  ع قديم ولم ينكره ابن باز ولا ابن عثيمين ولا الألباني و...
> 
> فل هذا يمنع صحة قول الشيخ؟؟
> 
> وهل هذا الجنس من المسائل لا يتكلم فيه إلا كبار العلماء كالبراك
> 
> يعني زي الجهاد والدماء؟؟



كل المسائل نرجعها للعلماء اخي انما نحن نتباحث في ادلتهم ايها ارجح لكن لا احب ان نفتي نفسنا بنفسنا !!!!  فلو سألت عالما أو اثنين لننظر هل قول البراك فردي او ان هناك جمهرة من العلماء ترى رأيه ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الكلام هاهنا ليس من هذه البابة ..بل هي مسألة صغيرة تتعلق بتحقيق المناطات ..لا تفتقر إلى ما تذكر 
والاجتهاد يتجزأ وهذه مسألة هينة  بل هي أقل مما تطوله يد اجتهادي أنا نفسي...وإن كنت ترى نفسك لست أهلا للتفرد فيها فعلام تلزم مخالفك أن يكون مثلك؟؟

----------


## التقرتي

> الكلام هاهنا ليس من هذه البابة ..بل هي مسألة صغيرة تتعلق بتحقيق المناطات ..لا تفتقر إلى ما تذكر 
> والاجتهاد يتجزأ وهذه مسألة هينة  بل هي أقل مما تطوله يد اجتهادي أنا نفسي...وإن كنت ترى نفسك لست أهلا للتفرد فيها فعلام تلزم مخالفك أن يكون مثلك؟؟


هل تعني من كلامك انك لا تريد ان تسأل العلماء في المسألة ؟ و من قال لك انها صغيرة هل هو اجتهادك ؟ 

نصيحة اخي اراك قد تزيغ بهذا التفكير . اسأل العلماء فانك لن تندم اما ان المسألة سهلة فتجاب عليها و هنا برئت ذمتك فقد اسندتها للعلماء و انما انها عظيمة فيبين لك العلماء ما فيها من خطر فتنجوا بنفسك.


اما انك تقول افتي نفسي ...و كذا فاتركنا من هذا الكلام الذي لا معنى له بل لا يقوله الا زائغ

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

زائغ مرة واحدة...

يا راجل يا طيب..

----------


## التقرتي

> زائغ مرة واحدة...
> 
> يا راجل يا طيب..



من يفتي نفسه بنفسه و لا يريد استفتاء العلماء بحجة ان المسألة بسيطة ماذا نسميه ؟ سنفتح فيها موضوعا و ننظر بماذا يجيب الاخوة

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

افتح يا مولانا هو الفتح بفلوس..

ولم تنتظر جواب الإخوة وهل الإخوة علماء؟؟

يا ابن أخي اسمع لي آخر قولي :

اعلم -علمنا الله وإياك- أن مسائل العلم من هذا الجنس لا تخلو من وجهين :

الوجه الأول : أن يُجمع العلماء فيها على قول ..فهذه لا يجوز مخالفتهم فيها.

الوجه الثاني : أن يتكلم بعض ويسكت بعض .فهذه يجوز لمن له قدرة واهلية على الاجتهاد فيها أن يرد قول الذين تكلموا وأن يذهب إلى قول آخر يراه هو وغن لم يعلم قائلاً به ؛لأنه بقدرته على الاجتهاد في تلك المسألة فهو واحد من أهل العلم الذين يؤذن لهم فيتكلموا..وثمة تفاصيل أخرى تذكر في مسائل هي أكبر من هذه المسألة

وأخوك في هذه المسألة الهينة من أهل العلم بها وزيادة..

وأنا أذكر هذا الكلام الذي لم أعتد قوله ولا يحسن قوله في الجملة = لدفع غلو أقوام من جنسك ..

بوركتَ وأعانك الله على مواصلة طريقك في طلب العلم وعندها ستعلم ونعلم..

----------


## التقرتي

> افتح يا مولانا هو الفتح بفلوس..
> 
> ولم تنتظر جواب الإخوة وهل الإخوة علماء؟؟ 
> 
> يا ابن أخي اسمع لي آخر قولي :
> 
> اعلم -علمنا الله وإياك- أن مسائل العلم من هذا الجنس لا تخلو من وجهين :
> 
> الوجه الأول : أن يُجمع العلماء فيها على قول ..فهذه لا يجوز مخالفتهم فيها.
> ...



تزكي نفسك اخي ؟ فلو كنت من اهل العلم لماذا لا ترفع السماعة و تستفتي العلماء و من ادراك انهم سكتوا عنها ! 


اول مرة ارى احدا يدعي قدرة الاجتهاد في المسائل !!!!!  ان كان سؤال اهل العلم من الغلو فمرحبا بالغلو و افتخر به.


اعطني عالما واحدا من كبار العلماء يجلس و ناس طابور امامه لكي يوقع لهم كتبه !!!


من روائع الشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل المقدم 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"إن الميدان الدعوى اليوم يموج بحالة من الخلل الناشىء عن(( التضخم الكَمِّى)) الذى فرض نفسه على حساب ((التربية النوعية)), الأمر الذى أفرز كثيرا من الظواهر المرضية من أخطرها تطاول الصغار على الكبار ,والجهال على العلماء , وطلبة العلم بعضهم على بعض , حتى إن الواحد منهم ينسى قاموس التآخى , وما أسرع ما يخرج إلى العدوان على إخوانه. و يجردهم من كل فضل, فلا يحلم و لا يعفو و لا يصبر, ولكن يجهل فوق جهل الجاهلينا, بل إن من طلاب ((آخر الزمان)) من غاص فى أوحال السب و الشتم و التجريح, و انتدب نفسه للوقيعة فى أئمة كرام اتفقت الأمة على إمامتهم, و هو لا يدرى أنما ذلكم الشيطان يستدرجه إلى وحل العدوان, و هو يحسب أنه يحسن صنعا, و يتوهم أنه يؤدى ما قد وجب عليه شرعا.
فرحم الله من جعل عقله على لسانه رقيبا, و عملَه على قوله حسيبا." أهـ من كتاب حرمة أهل العلم.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

( زار فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور سلمان بن فهد العودة معرض الرياض الدولي للكتاب مساء اليوم الجمعة ووقع عددا من نسخ كتابيه "مع الله" و"بناتي" )

http://www.islamtoday.net/salman/artshow-78-109718.htm

----------


## التقرتي

> ( زار فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور سلمان بن فهد العودة معرض الرياض الدولي للكتاب مساء اليوم الجمعة ووقع عددا من نسخ كتابيه "مع الله" و"بناتي" )
> http://www.islamtoday.net/salman/artshow-78-109718.htm



و هل تظن اننا نعتبره من العلماء ؟ ليس مثله من يصلح لهذا اصلا هو متهم في مثل هذه الامور

----------


## التقرتي

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d=1#post211849

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

> و هل تظن اننا نعتبره من العلماء ؟ ليس مثله من يصلح لهذا اصلا هو متهم في مثل هذه الامور


افتيت نفسك بنفسك في الشيخ سلمان العودة

وللتذكرة فقد قال  ابن باز عن الشيخ سلمان ( العلامة ) . والاختلاف مع الشيخ سلمان العودة  في مسائل منهجية لا يقتضي اسقاط علمه . وأهل السنة قد جرحوا الكوثري المبتدع مع اعترافهم بعلمه .

----------


## التقرتي

> افتيت نفسك بنفسك في الشيخ سلمان العودة
> وللتذكرة فقد قال  ابن باز عن الشيخ سلمان ( العلامة ) . والاختلاف مع الشيخ سلمان العودة  في مسائل منهجية لا يقتضي اسقاط علمه . وأهل السنة قد جرحوا الكوثري المبتدع مع اعترافهم بعلمه .



اظنك مازح هل تظن اني افتيت نفسي فيه و انت اعلم بما قاله العلماء ؟ المهم لا تدخلنا في هذه النقاشات السؤال سهل هل من قول عالم آخر من العلماء الكبار في هذه المسألة غير قول البراك حفظه الله

----------


## أشجعي

> ( زار فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور سلمان بن فهد العودة معرض الرياض الدولي للكتاب مساء اليوم الجمعة ووقع عددا من نسخ كتابيه "مع الله" و"بناتي" )
> http://www.islamtoday.net/salman/artshow-78-109718.htm


لماذا؟

----------

